# Best Disney Timeshare Resale Agents?



## RussellSun (Nov 5, 2017)

I have read through the TUG forums and I have heard the names below. Has anyone worked with the following companies and can you provide feedback?

DVC Resale Market https://www.dvcresalemarket.com

Fidelity Resales http://www.fidelityresales.com/disney-timeshares-listings

The Timeshare Store http://www.dvc-resales.com

Resale DVC https://www.resalesdvc.com

Are there any other Disney specialists you would recommend? Are these the top three?


----------



## MelissaI (Nov 6, 2017)

I have sold a contract with DVC Resale Market and purchased 3 contracts through The Timeshare Store. No problems with any of the transactions.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Nov 6, 2017)

I dealt with resalesdvc and fidelity both were very good to deal with.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 6, 2017)

Have bought and sold through The Timeshare Store for the last 15 years - always A+ experiences.


----------



## amccu18007 (Nov 7, 2017)

I have used the timeshare store and had a great, quick experience.  Fidelity seems to have cheaper prices to start with before negotiations. Resale DVC has gotten back to me very quickly about contracts they have and I have heard good things about them although I have never purchased through them.


----------



## chalee94 (Nov 7, 2017)

I also used the timeshare store and had a great, quick experience.

Fidelity is where Disney sends owners who don't have a clue about resale and were thinking Disney would handle it for them...that can be good (they sometimes don't have any sense of what price to ask for) and it can be bad (they may not respond quickly and there may be other financial issues that cause problems with the sale).


----------



## bendadin (Nov 8, 2017)

I keep an eye on this:

https://www.disneydvcresale.com/

We bought from DVC Resale Market and Fidelity. Fidelity was a bit tricky with the offer. I shorted it a bit but it was just such a good deal that I had to reach back out after not hearing from them and take the 100 AKV for $85 CPP. But in the end it was my second resale purchase (a week after the first) but it closed and was set up at least a month earlier than the first one. The Fidelity resale was a widower who wanted out fast.

We just bought a 50 point Poly contract direct from Disney. The resale prices are silly now. For example:

*Polynesian Villas and Bungalows *Membership expires 2066 - Annual Dues $6.14 per point

*50 points.  * December use year. 0 points 12/1/2016. 0 points 12/1/2017, 50 points coming on 12/1/18, etc. *CAN CLOSE 4/30/18. *Closing Costs: $465
Priced at $157/pt. ($7850.)

I paid $9040 for 50 points. I got 2016 points as well as all future points. Closing was $280 ( FYI: $109 for 25 point, $180 for 50 point add-on, or my deal, new membership number.) I used my Disney Visa so 6 months to pay it off and I "should" be getting 2% back in Disney rewards (which is 1/3 the price of a DVC Gold AP.) And I got a fancy new DVC tote bag to boot. 

Just saying that you really have to look at the whole picture when it comes to DVC.


----------



## icydog (Nov 12, 2017)

I used these two extensively. In fact, I wouldn't use any other brokers


The Timeshare Store http://www.dvc-resales.com
They have a lot of Traffic since they advertise on the Disboards. I think for selling this might be the best choice.

Resale DVC https://www.resalesdvc.com
I have been dealing with the Tutus family for over 15 years now. They are honest and stand behind their contracts. I use them primarily for buying DVC contracts.


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 16, 2017)

I had a good transaction with Bee Thaxton & Scott Ferraioli at BuyandSellDVC.com


----------



## Ryan Burnette (Dec 11, 2017)

What about DVC Rentals? Any suggestions for someone that has good prices?


----------



## Dean (Dec 14, 2017)

Ryan Burnette said:


> What about DVC Rentals? Any suggestions for someone that has good prices?


I don't think there are any bargains out there other than if one is willing to take the chance on renting a RCI exchange.  Generally it'll be around $15-17 a point depending on home resort and volume but if it's short notice, sometimes there are discounts.


----------

